# Michigan - Ford F550



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

We have (2) identical Ford F550 trucks for sale. Both trucks:

- 2011, F550, 4x4, regular cab.
- 44,000 miles
- Gas engine V10
- Stainless steel dump bed
- Stainless steel salt spreader
- Hydro powered dump bed & salt spreader
- Western V-plow
- Maintained very well, good tires, brakes, etc. Trucks are ready to work, need nothing.
- Located in Auburn Hills, MI 48326.
- We are the original owners of these trucks, fleet maintained.

Asking $28,500 for each truck. If interested please reply or call our office at 248.276.8800.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow, that's a lot of equipment for that money.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes. Good price for the fire power.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Bump for a heckuva deal


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Yea if you were closer Id buy. Im in the market for one now


----------



## harryb (Jun 20, 2008)

The truck still for sale?


----------



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

Trucks are sold.


----------

